# You know your a Ultramarines fanboy when...



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

You see the ultramarines symbol in your frying pan when doing the dishes :laugh:


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

:laugh: made me laugh +rep

Other examples- 

you think the Greek people are stupid for putting their Omega symbol upside down....

also...AN ultramarine fanboy...just saying...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

... 

I am a Ultramarines fanboy, and I dont need a reason to know that I am.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

When your administered to a correctional facility for being obsessed with little blue plastic soldiers, your first thought is "oooooooo am i going to meet Roboute?".

(A test of fluff knowledge, +10 rep to whoever understands the reference)


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Robute Guilliman locked away under the fortress monastary in a statis field to save himself from dying from the poisin in his blood put there by the Daemon Prince formerly knows as Alpharius and then was taken to the Correctional Facility?

Oh and if you play ultramarines...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Samules said:


> Robute Guilliman locked away under the fortress monastary in a statis field to save himself from dying from the poisin in his blood put there by the Daemon Prince formerly knows as Alpharius and then was taken to the Correctional Facility?
> 
> Oh and if you play ultramarines...


It was actually Fulgrim, not Alpharius. 

Guilliman is located in the Temple of Correction.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

We're all fanboys here- it's just a question of what flavor. I for one had to squint to find the symbol.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

lol, nice .

I managed to draw the Raven Guard symbol on my Physics Book during a very boring Physics lesson. .


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

When you respray your 14k point marine army, because you think "it's a nicer shade of blue".


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

When you manage to watch the ultramarines movie all the way through.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

When you....
Oh wait I'm not! Phew... :laugh:


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

When trying to measuring in ohms makes you want to look in your codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

When you like Mat Wards ultramarine fanboy fluff...


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

When you have a matt ward alter in your basement with the "holy" space marine codex retitled Ultramarines are Beastly sitting on it with candles and soft musical hymns played in the background. xD


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

when you liked Ultramarines (movie)

when you can say them dressing in blue is a tactical advantige


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I like ultramarines when...

when...

um...

I don't know


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

when you believe marneus calgar could beat an eternal god of war, death and destruction. Yeah


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

When you watch the smurfs and scream heresy because no one has a bolter, then scream Heresy when ever Smurfette is on screen, because the thought of a female space marine makes you go into a blinding rage.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


>


Well, This says it all really lol

Nice find ChaosFTW :biggrin:


----------



## Dagonet (Apr 30, 2011)

when you watch the ultramarine movie twice in one day....


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The UM Shoulder Pads do stand out from the pack when my Deathwatch army is on the board...so that's a plus.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dagonet said:


> when you watch the ultramarine movie twice in one day....


Phew, thats nothing. I watched it three times. :laugh: 
I must get myself a life...


----------

